# feel bad wanting more,but reall,why should I?!



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi

i am lucky enough to have twin 7 year old girls from my 1st icsi attempt,back in 2004.I have since had 2 fresh icsi's that have failed.I am going to attempt another icsi in Jan.I feel guilty wanting more,there are so many ladies on here who would kill to be in my position,and i know i am extremely lucky.We always wanted a big family,so why not keep going? i do feel greedy,but i know that the majority of society can have as many children as they choose...such conflicting emotions!!

Has anyone else had successful ivf/icsi,then failures,then another success? i just can't imagine it ever working again..i know that is silly but on my last two attempts (failures) ,on paper, i was an excellent candidate and it didn't work...thanks for reading


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

In a nutshell,no,you should definately not feel guilty for wanting more.I have ds from my 1st cycle(lost his twin)love him more than life and absaloutely desperate,and I mean desperate for another.Even if I'd had twins I know I would have wanted more.We are either big family types women or not.I would be interested to see if anyone has had successes after a few failures although I do appreciate my age does'nt help.I honestly feel that I will not cope and never be complete and truly happy if I do not have another,ridiculous I know,considering people would give their right arm for what we've got.Wishing you lots of luck in your journey xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

I too am always trying to justify the desire to have another child as I feel that same guilt knowing there are others out there that would love to have a child let alone be trying for more!  

The truth is though no matter how hard you try these feelings and the desire for another child can not be switched off! I love my DS so much and am eternally grateful to have him, he means the world to me but we have so much more love to give and would love DS to have a Brother or Sister.

Please know that you are not the only one to be feeling as you do and that you have every right to follow your dreams!

I want to wish you loads of luck and hope that your dreams come true!!

 to all 

Lollie xxxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi.  


I know exactly how you all feel and feel very guilty for trying for number 3.
I feel like I have been ttc forever (since 2001)  .
If it is any help, I conceived dd2 naturally after an ivf m/c then ivf bfn. I am sure it is because I had taken humira a couple of months earlier which had lowered my immune response.


Have been ttc naturally to no avail, although did breastfeed for 14 months so periods were very long. 


Is anyone considering further treatment or immune support etc? Would be interested to hear.


Love to all.
Caddy xx


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

Hi


I know exactly how you feel.  I have 2yr old twins but I would love to have another child. It took multiple attempts to have our babies and we can no longer afford to have tx again. You are not alone in wanting more children and you should not feel bad for wanting more.  Good luck.




Ipec x


----------



## joannap1991 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi there,

Don't feel bad, we have a beautiful daughter (conceived on my first course of IUI).  I know how lucky I am however I always wanted a large family and started TTC in my 20's unaware of any problems.  I always thought the number of children I had would be a decision based on many things but not whether we could actually conceive.  

We had our second go at IUI last Monday so I have another week of waiting.  

Wanting a child is the most natural thing in the world.

Jo


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

DH and I were talking re this the other day - we are so lucky to have our beautiful girls but would both love more....... but I can't face the idea of going thru IVF again, well actually it's not that, it's more the possibility of a BFN or another m/c.  Can't really afford to do IVF with immunes again...... praying for a natural miracle now ......

Good luck to you all x


----------

